# Indian Star original painting



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 14, 2013)

I just finished a little 5x7 watercolor illustration that I thought some of you might like. I have listed it in my tortoise-themed Etsy shop. 


https://www.etsy.com/listing/123661035/original-5x7-indian-star-tortoise


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 14, 2013)

That's a nice watercolor.


----------



## mctlong (Feb 14, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## kathyth (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 16, 2013)

How adorable! That would be cute on somebody's wall!


----------



## surie_the_tortoise (Feb 16, 2013)

very nice artwork


----------



## panky (Feb 16, 2013)

nice.....save image as....


----------



## arotester (Feb 16, 2013)

well done


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 16, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 16, 2013)

Haha, that's why I watermark my files... 

I should have 5x7 prints available in a couple weeks for $9, if that's more in people's budget...



panky said:


> nice.....save image as....


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 16, 2013)

Hope you will do one of a leopard tortoise with reproductions


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 16, 2013)

@Joy, if you can PM me (or post into this post) a good photo of a leopard, I can add it to my painting inspiration pics...



DesertGrandma said:


> Hope you will do one of a leopard tortoise with reproductions


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful!! I love your Etsy shop!!
Those little sweater's for the tortoises
are just adorable!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 17, 2013)

biochemnerd808 said:


> @Joy, if you can PM me (or post into this post) a good photo of a leopard, I can add it to my painting inspiration pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is a thread that should give you some inspiration on leopard tortoises. We like the ones with smooth shells the best. I, for one, would surely want a reprint of your watercolor, at least. Please post on the "leopard" thread if/when you have something available. Thanks.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-38272.html


----------

